# How many Bolivian Rams?



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a 30 gallon tank that I will be redoing soon, and I really want to add a school of Bolivians. Well, I'd say either Bolivians or Apistos. So, if I went with Bolivians what would be the maximum amount of them I could keep in there, and what other fish could I add with them? Same questions goes for the apistos. Thanks in advance! 

(I'm also open to other suggestions for my main fish. Just not German rams as I have had them plenty of times, I'm looking for something a little different.)


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

If your open to ides i have one, how about a pair of kribs, there from west Africa and like soft water just like Bolivians and apistos do?


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> If your open to ides i have one, how about a pair of kribs, there from west Africa and like soft water just like Bolivians and apistos do?


I also do think kribs are very pretty and would love them, however I want my tank to sorta look full, but not too full. If I got kribs, could I also keep apistos or bolivians? Otherwise what tankmates work with kribs?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

You could do a pair of kribs, 6-8 lalck neon tetras, 3-4 oto cats and a pair of borelli apistos or panda apistos which are the smaller apisto species. Just include two caves and flat rocks, driftwood with plants to break the line of sight.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Cichlidman14 said:


> You could do a pair of kribs, 6-8 lalck neon tetras, 3-4 oto cats and a pair of borelli apistos or panda apistos which are the smaller apisto species. Just include two caves and flat rocks, driftwood with plants to break the line of sight.


Hmm...I'm liking the sound of that. Instead of the black neons could I do rummy nose? I've always wanted those haha. And I love fish that school closely. Do black neons do that? Cause I know regular neons spread out once comfortable.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rummynose are going to be your more active and move more, just bringing the rummynose tetras up, you should totally switch them out.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Awesome thank!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

No problem


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

In my experience rummynose are fragile and sickly. Qt those guys for a month and slowly accumate. I lost most of my tank after bringing home 5 rummynose. Google rummy nose dying and you'll see pages of threads.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

I have heard of that but I just really like them. I think it's worth a shot at least. Neons are also very fragile upon introduction, I would know I went through almost 15 neons before I was able to get any to survive. They just kept unexpectedly dying. But I've mastered neons, now I'll give rummynose a try. But thanks for the info! I'll be sure to watch out for them.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I have also heard that rummynose are fragile and get sick easily. Ever thought of celestial pearl danios? They are from the danio family but sooooo pretty.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Do *NOT* mix Kribs and Apistos. Kribs get noticeably bigger, and are more aggressive. A 30 gallon tank is barely enough space for a full grown pair of Kribs, especially if they spawn. Apistos and Bolivians can be mixed, if the tank has a big enough footprint. Are we talking a tall tank or a long tank? In a 36" long 30 you could do a half dozen Bolivians, or 4 Bolivians and a trio of Cockatoo Apistos, or one of the other tough species such as Rot Punckt, _borelli_, or _macmasteri_. In a tall 30, with a 30" base, you could probably do 4-5 Bolivians, or a trio of the Apisto species mentioned.

As for Tetras: Rummynose are warm water species just like Cardinals, and do well with Discus or _ramirezi_ at temperatures above 82F. Neons are cool water species, shouldn't be kept above 76F for prolonged periods, but Bolivians and the Apistos listed above will do just fine from 75-80F. I also like Lemon Tetras, as they will adapt to a wider range of temperatures, and are far more attractive when settled into a tank than they look in stores. For Red color, I would use something from the Rosy complex, there are many, or one of the Phantom species. In a tall tank, Bleeding Hearts are also very interesting, and at least one species of these is smaller than the other two.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Man, I was really growing on the idea of kribs and apistos. Well I'll look into it more. Do rummynose have to be kept above 80F? Cause I REALLY love them. A lot haha. Otherwise I'll look into the other tetras you mentioned. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

By the way, it's a 30 gallon long tank. So I have a bit more room for the fish.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh I was under the impression it was a 29 with 30 inches not a 3 ft tank.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah I tend to leave out important details. Sorry


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I concur with Mr. Chromedome that kribs and apistos should not be housed together. In regards to rummy nose and concerns which have been expressed they are indeed a more fragile tetra however as with cardinals pristine water quality is the key to their health. My current 50g community is housing Rummy Nose and Sailfin Tetras along with some Yoma and Rose Line Danios all on the more fragile side as tetras and danios are concerned. I believe its a nice stock list however the tetras prefer warmer water while the danios like cooler water so I split the difference at 78-79. I perform 50% water changes weekly in order to maintain 10ppm nitrates and all fish are thriving. This current community has been going strong for approx. a year and a half.


----------

